# Kommentare zu: Angelmesse/Tag der offenen Tür



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2006)

Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>>


----------



## ElRonMcBong (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelmesse/Tag der offenen Tür*

[FONT=Tahoma,Helvetica] Es erwarten Sie Firmen-Präsentationen der Firmen:

Abu Garcia, 
Berkley, 
Browning
Blacklabelbaits, 
Drennan, 
Fox,
Jokerbaits, 
Korda,
Maver, 
Milo, 
Quantum,
Zebco und weitere

Sowie div. Infostände!

Im Anschluss findet noch ein Wettkampf statt:

[/FONT][FONT=Tahoma,Helvetica]Team Browning Niederlande - GFP Angelbedarf

Team Browning Niederlande in Kombination mit GFP Angelbdarf Schalbruch

Sonntag 26.März 2006

Für unsere Nachbarn aus den Niederlanden finden Sie die niederländische Übersetzung unter www.wedstrijdvissen.nl  --> Vaste stok kalender

Am 26.März 2006 , das Wochenende vor dem 1ste Topcompetitiewedstrijk auf dem Julianakanal in Roosteren/IIlikhoven, organisiert das Team Browning Niederlande auf der gleichen Strecke einen offenen individuellen Wettstreit in Zusammenarbeit mit GFP Angelbedarf , GF.Paulus aus Schalbruch , Deutschland, nahe des Grenzüberganges in Sittard.

Die Regeln sind dieselben wie bei dem 1ste Topcompetitiewedstrijk

Auch Jugendliche Angler bis 20 Jahre können an dem Wettstreit teilnehmen , werden aber in einen eigene Wertung genommen.

Fischen ist von 11.00 h - 15.00 h

Rutenlänge max. 13m

kein gefärbtes Futter oder Köder, Futtermenge max 17l

Mückenlarven zugelassen
Katapulte verboten !


Das Team Browning Niederlande verspricht prima Preise.

An diesem Tag findet auch eine Tombola statt.


Einschreiben für diesen Wettstreit können Sie sich sowohl hier auf dieser Page, oder vor Ort

bei GFP Angelbedarf   gf.paulus@t-online.de

Gerd Friedhelm Paulus    Haverter Weg 5   52538 Schalbruch,  Telefon +49 2456 1757 oder

Dieter Breuer (Team Browning Niederlande)  dbreuer@home.nl

Telefon 045-5330187

Die Einschreibgebühr von 15€ pro Person muß bis spätestens Mittwoch den 22.März 2006 unter Verwendung Ihres Namens und Vornamens auf Bankkonto 12 52 10 736 überwiesen werden , ansonsten kann nicht mitgefischt werden.

Wenn Sie sich hier auf der Page einschreiben, per E-Mail oder persönlich vor Ort bei GFP Angelbedarf, muß die Zahlung ebenfallls bis spätestens Mittwoch den 22.März auf dem Konto von GFP Angelbedarf
Raiffeisenbank eG Heinsberg
Kto. Nr. 5290179019
BLZ       37069412
Inh. G.F.Paulus


verbucht worden sein um an dem Wettstreit teilnehmen zu können.


Teilnehmer  müssen im Besitz der Visakte sein

Die Angelstrecke nach dem Wettstreit bitte unbedingt sauber verlassen.


 Bei Nicht-Beachtung der Regeln wird der betreffende Angler automatisch disqualifiziert und auch für alle noch künftig von Team Browning Niederlande organsierten Wettstreits in 2006 gesperrt.[/FONT]


----------

